# Amerucana male or female?



## Chicken Newbie (Sep 7, 2021)

Hi All, I got this Amerucana as a chick and was told it was a female but I’m starting to wonder if it’s really a male. It’s 12 weeks old.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

I don’t think I see the triple pea comb started on her so I think you are ok. Look for pointy shaped neck feathers, any saddle feathers pointy, and if a male will have a red comb like this any day now. Otherwise you’re ok. You can see how his started with 3 distinct rows of bumps and has kept growing. They are… 15? Weeks now I think. 

I can definitely see why you’re is in question tho!!


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Or something kinda like this. His was really clear too. Hope that helps!


----------



## Chicken Newbie (Sep 7, 2021)

Overmountain1 said:


> I don’t think I see the triple pea comb started on her so I think you are ok. Look for pointy shaped neck feathers, any saddle feathers pointy, and if a male will have a red comb like this any day now. Otherwise you’re ok. You can see how his started with 3 distinct rows of bumps and has kept growing. They are… 15? Weeks now I think.
> 
> I can definitely see why you’re is in question tho!!


Thank you! I’ll keep crossing my fingers 🤣


----------



## fuzzies (Jul 27, 2021)

Kind of a confusing bird. He still has a small comb for a 12 week old, but a very masculine feather pattern, especially those brick red shoulders... I think he's a late bloomer cockerel, personally.

He's also not an Ameraucana, but an Easter-egger. A lot of big hatcheries still insist on mislabeling their Easter-eggers as such, so there's still a lot of confusion about the breed in general, but he does not have the correct feather pattern or skin color for a true Ameraucana.


----------



## Chicken Newbie (Sep 7, 2021)

fuzzies said:


> Kind of a confusing bird. He still has a small comb for a 12 week old, but a very masculine feather pattern, especially those brick red shoulders... I think he's a late bloomer cockerel, personally.
> 
> He's also not an Ameraucana, but an Easter-egger. A lot of big hatcheries still insist on mislabeling their Easter-eggers as such, so there's still a lot of confusion about the breed in general, but he does not have the correct feather pattern or skin color for a true Ameraucana.


Thank you! I kind of got the impression the guy was being loose with the Amerucana name. I guess I’ll just keep waiting to see how he or she matures.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I zeroed in on those red wings and thought MALE, MALE, MALE!!! Then OM had to confuse me with the comb. I didn't even look at that. 

Now Fuzzie might save me for thinking MALE.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Looks like a pullet to me. I'm not 100% sure though, The tail is a bit confusing with the way it's shaped but I'm not seeing any saddle feathers or a bigger red comb so that's what makes me think pullet.

Also I'm sure if it was a cockerel it would be trying to crow and I don't see anywhere on your post saying that it is starting to crow or is crowing, So I'm still saying pullet. 
Make sure to update us in a month or 2 because if not crowing by 4 or 5 months then definite pullet..


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Animals45 said:


> Looks like a pullet to me. I'm not 100% sure though, The tail is a bit confusing with the way it's shaped but I'm not seeing any saddle feathers or a bigger red comb so that's what makes me think pullet.
> 
> Also I'm sure if it was a cockerel it would be trying to crow and I don't see anywhere on your post saying that it is starting to crow or is crowing, So I'm still saying pullet.
> Make sure to update us in a month or 2 because if not crowing by 4 or 5 months then definite pullet..


Yep, basically my thought process too.  A confusing looking bird no matter what the breed but pretty sure pullet too.


----------



## imnukensc (Dec 5, 2020)

Cockerel.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

And there's Ken. Who is the one person we can trust on this.


----------



## fuzzies (Jul 27, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Also I'm sure if it was a cockerel it would be trying to crow and I don't see anywhere on your post saying that it is starting to crow or is crowing,


I've had cockerels not crow until 6 months of age. Some I have now are a few weeks older than OP's bird and just now starting to crow. Crowing by or at 12 weeks old is not a guarantee.

The more I look at this bird, the more confident I become that he's a cockerel. That's just not a color pattern you see on pullets.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

fuzzies said:


> I've had cockerels not crow until 6 months of age. Some I have now are a few weeks older than OP's bird and just now starting to crow. Crowing by or at 12 weeks old is not a guarantee.
> 
> The more I look at this bird, the more confident I become that he's a cockerel. That's just not a color pattern you see on pullets.


I understand.


----------



## Chicken Newbie (Sep 7, 2021)

Thanks for all the input! I definitely feel better about not being able to tell now. And in regards to crowing, he hasn’t crowed yet but I also have a Welsummer cockerel the same age and he hasn’t crowed either. I will make sure to update you all when I know for sure what it is!


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Chicken Newbie said:


> Thanks for all the input! I definitely feel better about not being able to tell now. And in regards to crowing, he hasn’t crowed yet but I also have a Welsummer cockerel the same age and he hasn’t crowed either. I will make sure to update you all when I know for sure what it is!


Sounds good! Do you by any chance have pictures of your Welsummer? I would love to see them! Usually I never see Welsummers and I'm not joking either.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Sounds good! Do you by any chance have pictures of your Welsummer? I would love to see them! Usually I never see Welsummers and I'm not joking either.


I haAve A WelsuMer Mix


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> I haAve A WelsuMer Mix


Yeah, I've seen yours before..


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Yeah, I've seen yours before..


Yeah lol I know


----------



## Chicken Newbie (Sep 7, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Sounds good! Do you by any chance have pictures of your Welsummer? I would love to see them! Usually I never see Welsummers and I'm not joking either.


Sorry, I just saw this! I will get a picture of him tomorrow. He’s turning into quite the handsome fella 🙂


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

Chicken Newbie said:


> Hi All, I got this Amerucana as a chick and was told it was a female but I’m starting to wonder if it’s really a male. It’s 12 weeks old.
> View attachment 42418
> View attachment 42418
> View attachment 42419
> ...


male I think


----------



## Chicken Newbie (Sep 7, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Sounds good! Do you by any chance have pictures of your Welsummer? I would love to see them! Usually I never see Welsummers and I'm not joking either.


Here is my 13 week old Welsummer cockerel


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Chicken Newbie said:


> Here is my 13 week old Welsummer cockerel
> View attachment 42565
> View attachment 42566


Yes, he's gorgeous!


----------



## Chicken Newbie (Sep 7, 2021)

Update… he’s a cockerel so unfortunately he’s gonna have to go 🙁


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Oh I am sorry to hear! I hope he gets a loving home! Has he crowed yet?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I hope you're able to find him some place satisfactory.


----------



## Chicken Newbie (Sep 7, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Oh I am sorry to hear! I hope he gets a loving home! Has he crowed yet?


Not yet. My Welsummer who is the same age just started crowing so I suspect it will be any day now.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Chicken Newbie said:


> Not yet. My Welsummer who is the same age just started crowing so I suspect it will be any day now.


Oh wow, how old is he now?


----------



## imnukensc (Dec 5, 2020)

In post #1 of 30 days ago, the OP stated he was 12 weeks old. Add 4 weeks to that makes him about 16/17 weeks old. Pretty simple math.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

imnukensc said:


> In post #1 of 30 days ago, the OP stated he was 12 weeks old. Add 4 weeks to that makes him about 16/17 weeks old. Pretty simple math.


Oh thank you! Sorry I should've done that in the first place!


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

Chicken Newbie said:


> Here is my 13 week old Welsummer cockerel
> View attachment 42565
> View attachment 42566


young and free.....


----------

